# Back



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am back after a hectic fortnight and what fun I had... (someone is drilling in the apartment below me, back to earth with a bump lol) and how lovely to see the sun shining daily, nothing beats a sunny day.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am back after a hectic fortnight and what fun I had... (someone is drilling in the apartment below me, back to earth with a bump lol) and how lovely to see the sun shining daily, nothing beats a sunny day.


Welcome back!!!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Welcome back  Hope you had a brill time


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am back after a hectic fortnight and what fun I had... (someone is drilling in the apartment below me, back to earth with a bump lol) and how lovely to see the sun shining daily, nothing beats a sunny day.


Welcome back!

But back to Earth? May be they're trying to hide the stolen painting? 

A cold rainy day definitely beats a damn hot sunny dusty day for God's sake! Damn it LOL!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> But back to Earth? May be they're trying to hide the stolen painting?
> 
> A cold rainy day definitely beats a damn hot sunny dusty day for God's sake! Damn it LOL!


 lol I actually meant sunny days in Spain and Scotland... the sun very rarely shines in Cairo. Sunshine makes you smile heat alone makes you miserable or at least it does me.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome back


----------

